# Bild ersetzen mit Quelle von Desktop (kein Webserver)



## elquestione (3. Feb 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eine Reihe von Bildern auf einer Website durch eigene Bilder ersetzen. Dazu benutze ich ein Plugin für den Firefox (Greasemonkey) und habe bereits folgenden funktionierenden Code:


```
var ilist = document.images;
for(var i = 0; i < ilist.length; i++) {
    img=ilist[i]
 if(img.src == "http://kompletteURL/Bildname.jpg") {
         img.src = "http://kompletteURL/Bildname.gif";
    }
etc...
```

Die ersetzende Datei ist in diesem Falle auf einem Webserver - wie gesagt es funktioniert alles super.

Wie sieht es nun aus, wenn ich eine Datei von meinem Rechner (unter Angabe des Pfades) C:.. benutzen möchte?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ohne die Datei auf einen Webserver zu laden, diese direkt einzubinden?
Quasi in diesem Stil (was jedoch nicht funktioniert):

```
if(img.src == "http://kompletteURL/Bildname.jpg") {
  img.src = "C:\Users\...\Desktop\Bildname.gif";
}
```

Über eure Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße

der mit den Fragen


----------



## Bananabert (3. Feb 2015)

Falsches Forum dafür. Javascript ist kein Java.
Da Javascript nicht auf lokale Dateien zugreifen kann, wohl eher schwer. Könntest dir natürlich ein Plugin schreiben und damit die Bilder ersetzen.


----------

